# TC Contender Problem



## sullivanfire1

I have a TC Contender in 30-30 and I can't get the break open. The hammer will not cock either. Is there something I am missing here. I have shot the gun about 10 times and never had a problem. I put a scope on it yesterday and broke open the barrel and snapped it back up and that is when the problem started. I thought maybe I had to pull the trigger but that won't happen unless the hammer will stay cocked. Any suggestions ?


----------



## frankwright

The locking block has to be fully engaged and the barrel completely locked before anything will happen. I have had the same thing happen when switching to a different barrel.
You usually have to drive the two pins from the trigger mechanism and get it out before you can see what has happened.
It may be a little trash somewhere if it is a barrel/frame that worked before, or the spring on the locking block might be weak if it is an older gun.
Good luck, let me know what happens.


----------



## luv2drum

Sometimes on mine I have to squeeze the trigger guard farther and harder than on my FIL's contender.  On the older models once you drop the hammer you have to open the gun to reset the trigger mechanism befor you can cock the hammer again.


----------



## contender*

If your using a pachmeyr grip take that off, sometimes the lever will hit the rubber on the front of the grip. I have had to trim a little off the front of mine. I have also had to use both hands to pull the lever if I accidentally slam it shut too hard. If that doesn't work you might be able to knock the barrel pin out with it closed and that should loosen it up.


----------



## Washington95

If all the above doesn't work send it back to TC.  Minor problem for them to repair it, possible major trashing elsewhere?  When I sent mine back for broken scope base screw they returned it right away, no charge.  Also, and I'm not TC Contender expert, there's something about changing barrels among different years that will lock them up???


----------

